# Fire pritchard



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

No joke. If this is the trade, Fire Pritchard.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

In


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

lol.. This is hilarious with all of the Fire Pritchard comments.. I'm not sure if I'm going that far yet... but this really is not a good move.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

bad trade, but from last years draft cut some slack....these guys could turn around and get traded with jack


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> bad trade, but from last years draft cut some slack....these guys could turn around and get traded with jack


no. this trade is absolutely disgraceful. IF you name players in the league i want in Portland, Francis is bottom 5.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

quick to jump on the wagon...let things play out we have no idea what is going to happen in the next few hours or in the next few months. 

certainly very premature to suggest firing anyone.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

unless kp has something else under his sleeve... this is terrible. just ****ing terrible.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We didnt even get the #24 pick did we?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I will sign this.... if this is it. If at the end of the day, this is all we've done, then I have to agree 100%.

A) This goes 100% against the BS he's been selling about "culture".
B) This is the worst case scenario in a trade for Zach. 
C) It's almost like he decided he was going to make a trade today, and forced himself into making this move. 

I'll withold judgement until after the draft is over.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I cant stand Zach and want him gone but this is just ridiculous. BOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Way to ruin what should have been just a great day.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> quick to jump on the wagon...let things play out we have no idea what is going to happen in the next few hours or in the next few months.
> 
> certainly very premature to suggest firing anyone.



Channing Frye as the centerpiece of a trade? That's all he could get? ARe you freaking kidding me? Frye is totally weak...he had a good season...dude's a totally average tweener. And Steve Franchise is a waste of space....I'd probably rather have DAmon back over him. UGGGH.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

There better be several more moves before the end of the draft for Pritchard to redeem himself if this trade goes down.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I just can't imagine Frye flourishing as a backup. He's such a soft player with a soft ego... I don't see him panning out here AT ALL.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

i'm dumbfounded...i don't see how this works in any fashion. i'm livid right now.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

:azdaja:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

i honestly don't know how to contsturct a worse trade for Zach. Totally honest. doing NOTHING is better than this.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMMIT:



> Less than two hours after drafting Greg Oden, the Trail Blazers agreed to trade controversial forward Zach Randolph to the New York Knicks.
> 
> Guards Dan Dickau and Fred Jones also go to New York. The Blazers get guard Steve Francis and center Channing Frye.
> 
> General manager Kevin Pritchard confirmed the deal. The deal is addition by subtraction for Portland. Moving Randolph creates playing time for promising forward LaMarcus Aldridge and distances the team from Randolph's troubling off-court resume.


Fire Pritch.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Even the radio guys down here in Los Angeles are LAUGHING at us. Telling the Knicks to take it and run. 

However, I'm not going to say fire him just yet.

If we buy him out, like yesterday, and land a free agent *cough* (Rashard Lewis) *cough* then I guess it's okay, just expensive. But as a fan with a billionair owner, I care about the team, not the amount they spent on in.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I agree. IF and IF this is all we get and we don't turn the payers into something else..he needs to be AT LEAST suspended...no reason for this crap. Where do we upgrade at all?


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

If this deal goes down, do the Blazers re-sign Magloire? They better hope that they don't have any injuries in the front court. Where is the small forward that they need?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

33 million for 2 years for Francis? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Why the **** would you fire him? Frye is a good backup PF/C and we are buying out Francis....


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it is a bad trade, but way to be completely fickle. We've all been singing praise for KP for months, and now we are calling for his head? It's possible that he considers Z-bo a threat to the character of the team that he is willing to part with for anything. At the very least, we should wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

So we long-suffering Blazer fans are now supposed to wait ANOTHER 2 YEARS until Cancer and LaFrentz come off the books? I appreciate cap space, especially when great free agents will be available, but 2 YEARS OF FRANCIS? And we thought Zach was a bad influence.

Unbelievable.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I just have to laugh. As fans we are a fickle lot now aren't we? I think we are all over reacting just a little bit. What has this trade with NY done for us?

Opened up time for LaMarcus at PF. So our starting line up now is:

Oden
LaMarcus
Outlaw
Roy
Jack

I like not having Zach to clog the middle. This trade also cuts out Dan and Fred, while both have been model fine citizens and done well for us, this helps cut open time for a player like Sergio behind Jack.

As to Steve Francis. I have a feeling he will never wear a blazers jersey. The draft day isn't done and there is a long period of summer still left with free agency and the like.

We also cut salaries and helped with our cap relief so in a few years when we need to be signing all these picks we have the money. Not my favorite trade but not bad.

Addition by Subtraction - Where are all those people who thought we would be better just by getting rid of Zach? We are such fickle fans.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Why the **** would you fire him? Frye is a good backup PF/C and we are buying out Francis....



we trade a 23/10 PF in the West to the WEAK eastern conference to a Knicks team that is trying to dump an underperforming Frye and a BAD contract in Francis?

Please. This trade is horrible. I am dead serious about firing pritchard....this does ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in building a championship contender. NOTHING. 

ITs a step backwards. A HUGE one.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I think the Rashard Lewis angle will play heavy into this deal. Allen is willing to spend if he needs to and we'll have some room with Randolph gone.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

rx2web said:


> I just have to laugh. As fans we are a fickle lot now aren't we? I think we are all over reacting just a little bit. What has this trade with NY done for us?
> 
> Opened up time for LaMarcus at PF. So our starting line up now is:
> 
> ...


It is not addition by subtraction. I've always been pro-ZACH but would trade him for something good.....a SF we could use...not a crappy tweener in Channing freaking frye.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

What the hell is the Portland "brain(less) trust" smoking? This deal sucks donkey balls!

We give up a young, overpaid stud for an old, overpaid dog. The best you can say about Frye, is that he is healthier than Pryz. On top of it all, we don't address the SF problem. There are at least 20 SFs (and that is being VERY conservative) who would help this team more than Francis and Frye.

I am beside myself. I have lost 50% of my respect for KP.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I'm surpised Pritchard couldn't even get a draft pick of some sort out of this deal. :rant:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a terrible trade. You gave away a 24/10 for nothing. Teams like the Bulls would have given much better, all the Blazers needed to do was be patient.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Why the **** would you fire him? Frye is a good backup PF/C and we are buying out Francis....


They want to fire him because in there fake GM pretend trading world they have assigned much more value to Zach, and have made fake trades, that confound reality


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> They want to fire him because in there fake GM pretend trading world they have assigned much more value to Zach, and have made fake trades, that confound reality



Keeping Zach and let him play SF would have been better than this crap. This is a horrible trade by all angles, by any way you look at it unless you are in the blazers's conference or are the new york knicks.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> They want to fire him because in there fake GM pretend trading world they have assigned much more value to Zach, and have made fake trades, that confound reality


I don't want him fired, but this is a terrible deal. Not because of fantasy deals, but because Portland gave up an extremely productive player for very little talent. No trade would have been far preferable.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I just don't understand this move. This is the best we could get for Zach? If this is the best offer, why not wait? John Nash was too careful, but this is nuts. We pressed ourselves into trading him, and we jumped the gun.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not one pick involved, amazing.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

As if it couldnt get worse, 1080 the Fan is reporting that we may have traded Jack and our 2nds for the Suns first rounder (24?). Wow....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't want to see KP fired, but .... jeeeeeeeez this isn't a good trade at all. I mean, he DID nab us Roy, Aldrige and Sergio.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

this trade seriously makes me questions Pritchard's suitability for this job...maybe he IS just a draft guru...I'm absolutely besides myself.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Who was the #24 for? Webster or Jack?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> I don't want to see KP fired, but .... jeeeeeeeez this isn't a good trade at all. I mean, he DID nab us Roy, Aldrige and Sergio.



demote him back to talent scout.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Who was the #24 for? Webster or Jack?


Sounds like it's Webster, thankfully. Although I still think that's a bad trade.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

keep it to comments on posts not on posters -sa117- this isn't all that bad. i will respond more when off a cell phone


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Why KP, why?

You did worse than giving Zach away for nothing. You have made the team WORSE! This trade is so bad, it can only have been inspired by the desire to spend another season in the lotto.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jeez, should we bring back Steve Patterson?? (just kidding)


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah yeah i mis spelled. stupid cell phone but i'll respond more to back up my claim.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

And to think we were debating about if we should trade Zach for guys like Jefferson or Marvin Williams. Anyone hate those trades now?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> They want to fire him because in there fake GM pretend trading world they have assigned much more value to Zach, and have made fake trades, that confound reality



Take your trolling elsewhere you dirtbag. If this had happened to "your" team, whichever that is, you would be rip**** too.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Why the **** would you fire him? Frye is a good backup PF/C and we are buying out Francis....


Frye is not a good backup. He's still only 24, but his PER was under 11 this year. He was pathetic.

Buying out Francis makes it even worse. Steve can at least contribute to the team.

It's looking like the Blazers are making a push to somehow make it back to the lottery. Maybe they want a crack at OJ Mayo.

Ed O.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Why KP, why?
> 
> You did worse than giving Zach away for nothing. You have made the team WORSE! This trade is so bad, it can only have been inspired by the desire to spend another season in the lotto.


only thing I can think of is that the Knicks agree to pay Francis's salary.

Fire KP!

The Knicks just picked Chandler, so their draft pick wasn't part of the deal.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I need explanation -

Francis is done, absolutely done!

Channing is soft, absolutely soft!

Why?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

horrible just freaking horrible blazers could have gotten more for zach knicks are gonna be a good team Zach is my boy so i will be rooting for the knicks in the east


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Not a great trade, but Channing Frye isn't that bad. He was one of the best rookies in his class, and had a very good rookie year.

But I don't see why you want to fire Prichard over one move. It's not like he traded Roy or Aldridge for crap. He got rid of a guy the team wanted to get rid of.

Channing is soft like LaMarcus is soft...they are very similar players.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Xericx said:


> we trade a 23/10 PF in the West to the WEAK eastern conference to a Knicks team that is trying to dump an underperforming Frye and a BAD contract in Francis?
> 
> Please. This trade is horrible. I am dead serious about firing pritchard....this does ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in building a championship contender. NOTHING.
> 
> ITs a step backwards. A HUGE one.


yep. something needs to happen...something big, and now, to change this.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Bucher says the #24 is for CASH! WHOOHOO!!!! I love you again Pritch! Errrr Paul!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Bucher says the #24 is for CASH! WHOOHOO!!!! I love you again Pritch! Errrr Paul!


Rudy Fernandez! Another Spanish point guard


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Frye is not a good backup. He's still only 24, but his PER was under 11 this year. He was pathetic.
> 
> Buying out Francis makes it even worse. Steve can at least contribute to the team.
> 
> It's looking like the Blazers are making a push to somehow make it back to the lottery. Maybe they want a crack at OJ Mayo.


I suggested Portland tank for OJ Mayo, but it was a joke. I didn't think Pritchard would take my idea to heart.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Let me guess......KP was so mad Allen wouldn't agree to take Durant, that he set out to deliberatly screw the team. 

As for the Fernandez rumor.....la-dee-freakin'-da! Not that Fernandez is a dog - but with Francis on the team, he will never see daylight. Hell, Roy will be lucky to average 10PPG with him around.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Let me guess......KP was so mad Allen wouldn't agree to take Durant, that he set out to deliberatly screw the team.
> 
> As for the Fernandez rumor.....la-dee-freakin'-da! Not that Fernandez is a dog - but with Francis on the team, he will never see daylight. Hell, Roy will be lucky to average 10PPG with him around.


All indications are that Francis will be bought out of his deal.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

Damn. After being so psyched about Prichard getting us Oden, it feels like he kicked me in the nuts with this trade. I'm just sick that we got so little for Zach.

I'm not ready to see him fired, but I'm sure wanting to see what he's going to do with Francis, cause I can't stand the guy.

Damn, Prich, you were had by Isaiah freak'n Thomas, for crap sake!

Go Blazers


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wastro said:


> All indications are that Francis will be bought out of his deal.


i don't really see why anyone views this as a positive. we basically are giving up talent for nothing. 

i'd actually be happier if we at least gave Francis a chance to prove whether he was able to blend in to our "culture". Oden, Aldridge and Roy aren't fragile prima donnas who could be corrupted by the radioactive toxicity of Francis by walking into the same locker room. 

this sucks. this sucks dong.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> i'd actually be happier if we at least gave Francis a chance to prove whether he was able to blend in to our "culture". Oden, Aldridge and Roy aren't fragile prima donnas who could be corrupted by the radioactive toxicity of Francis by walking into the same locker room.


Yes. Yes.

Francis might melt down as a Blazer. MIGHT.

But he might be just fine... he might, in fact, be the best PG on our roster by a fair margin.

Francis hasn't been in trouble off the floor. He's got a superstar attitude while his superstar game left the building a few years ago, but I don't understand why waiving him would be a good thing when it costs us nothing to see how jazzed he could be to play with Oden and company.

Ed O.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah to remember last year when most of us were bashing Pritchard.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

I would have liked to get more for Zach than Frye and Francis, but it sounds like nobody was offering anything for him. He does have a large contract and bad off-court history. It sounds like Frye only has 1 year left on contract, and Francis's buyout will only count against the cap this year. If that is the case, KP got Aldridge starting and a big contract off the books 3 years early. I wish we could have gotten more out of Zach, but I think we do need to consider that Zach may have had less market value that we had thought or wanted to admit.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Talk about over-reacting...

I'm glad you're not my boss.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I didnt waste the time reading all the posts in this thread, but if you are ready to fire KP after tonight and forget about last year, fine with me. We dont need fans like you anyway.

I find it hilarious that so many of the non regular posters all of a sudden post on threads like this.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm totally ready. This trade is a kick in the pants. THis is honestly the best he could do?

I've lost confidence in Pritchard. What does this get us? What are the positives for this trade? A soft tweener? A chucker combo guard?


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Xericx...you're out of control, dude. Pritchard has a great track record. You are going to let one move throw you into a spin?

My prediction is that by December next year, no one will be thinking about Randolph. And by the way, apparently this IS the best he could do.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

doing nothing is better than this. This trade is pure crap. I don't know HOW you can spin it. 

Please try, I'd love to see your explanation. 

Do we shed salary? No...we get a very bad salary for two seasons back...33 million dollars over two years.....buy out? don't we have the salary against our cap? Not to mention that he's burned bridges and fought with coaches and organizations at every place he's played in. He didn't want to report to Vancouver...he pissed off fans and the organization in houston and he got brown outta NYC.

Then we get a tweener that is soft and passive. Great...what are we going to do with him? I'd rather have Outlaw back us up at the 4 or even some random stiff we can draft with a pick. 

Lose a 23/10 PF who is one of the best low post scorer's in the game..i was fine with having him on here next year....if his numbers go down or he screws up, i guess we get screwed in a trade THEN...not now....

it baffles my mind. Its my team, damn right I have the right to complain if we get hosed on a trade.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

MMMMMMM Arm Chair GMs...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BlazeTop said:


> MMMMMMM Arm Chair GMs...



why don't you tell me about the possible benefits of this trade then. 

I'd love to hear it. 

we're fans....we have the right to be outraged when our team gets hosed in a trade. 

Unless there is something else brewing here...which I am unaware of.....what was the point? Do we clear capspace now? Oh, in two seasons, we clear 11 million or so? 

that's it?

do we get any good veteran presenences? No.

Do we get any good player that we can't find elsewhere that fit in with the culture? No.

I've told you why I don't like it. Why don't you tell me why you do like it? Because LMA is the dedicated PF? That's a weak excuse to firesale a guy for crap.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's an optimistic theory, maybe this is step 1 in a 2 step dance with NY. In step 2, NY agrees to sign Rashard to a short term contract (to preserve Bird rights) and then trade him to PDX. Capwise, we'd send Darius and a couple second rounders.

Probably offbase, but the Zach deal sure seems weird as is.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> I find it hilarious that so many of the non regular posters all of a sudden post on threads like this.


It's actually interesting to me that most of the regulars seem OUTRAGED at the trade, while the newbies (and you) and some non-Blazers fans seem to be defending KP over it.

Maybe it's group-think, where we all convinced ourselves that Zach was worth more, but given that Zach was repeatedly mentioned in media reports and chats with other top-tier players, I find it more likely that those of us who are upset are relatively informed and don't like the trade.

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm still waiting for justification on the Blazers part for this trade.


----------



## ppilot (Jun 29, 2006)

According to OLIVE the deal has not been completed and is currently only a proposal. So things might change before the night is over


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I Can Only Wish!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. This night might not be such a bittersweet one after all.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed O said:


> It's actually interesting to me that most of the regulars seem OUTRAGED at the trade, while the newbies (and you) and some non-Blazers fans seem to be defending KP over it.
> 
> Maybe it's group-think, where we all convinced ourselves that Zach was worth more, but given that Zach was repeatedly mentioned in media reports and chats with other top-tier players, I find it more likely that those of us who are upset are relatively informed and don't like the trade.
> 
> Ed O.


There's a difference between being upset over the trade and demanding KP be fired if it's true. I think that's what B&B was getting at about certain posters. I'm willing to give KP the benefit of the doubt because I believe that he either has a master plan he's working on or another trade in the works. But I don't think by default I become "uninformed" because I have that viewpoint.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Xericx said:


> Channing Frye as the centerpiece of a trade? That's all he could get? ARe you freaking kidding me? Frye is totally weak...he had a good season...*dude's a totally average tweener.* And Steve Franchise is a waste of space....I'd probably rather have DAmon back over him. UGGGH.


Frye is 6'11" and 245 lbs. How does this make him a 'tweener'?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

On the surface, this trade is bad enough to warrant for heads to be served on silver plates. It doesn't do anything!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

papag said:


> Frye is 6'11" and 245 lbs. How does this make him a 'tweener'?


because he plays like one?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> There's a difference between being upset over the trade and demanding KP be fired if it's true. I think that's what B&B was getting at about certain posters. I'm willing to give KP the benefit of the doubt because I believe that he either has a master plan he's working on or another trade in the works. But I don't think by default I become "uninformed" because I have that viewpoint.


Sorry if it read that I thought that people who disagreed were uninformed.

I was considering the possibility that those who opposed it were merely participating in group think... that we were all lemmings, reinforcing our own ignorance. I looked to outside media sources as a reality check to disregard the group think possibility.

It reads like I might have been taking a shot at other posters with the "informed" comment, and I apologize for that. 

Hope this makes sense.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I will say that the one thing I liked about this deal is it thinned out our roster a bit. I was starting to imagine Rudy Fernandez being bought out and playing a nice chunk of minutes at the two.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

clarification on this thread for all: I'm not LITERALLY asking for Pritchard to be fired unilaterally. I like the draft that he's put together this year. HOWEVER, I do believe this trade is a HUGE blunder, goes against everything that the franchise is aiming for or what we thought they were aiming for. I just don't get this trade..there are no positives.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

What did you all honestly believe we'd get for Zach, Jefferson? Boston's #5?  

If there was a GM in the league who was even willing to give up a mid first and an expiring for Zach, don't you think we would have taken that deal instead?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Verro said:


> What did you all honestly believe we'd get for Zach, Jefferson? Boston's #5?
> 
> If there was a GM in the league who was even willing to give up a mid first and an expiring for Zach, don't you think we would have taken that deal instead?


I'd prefer Zach sit on the end of a bench over having Francis and Frye on the team. This is worse possible scenario IMO.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> If there was a GM in the league who was even willing to give up a mid first and an expiring for Zach, don't you think we would have taken that deal instead?


Probably. But that doesn't mean we had to make THIS deal.

Ed O.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Xericx said:


> because he plays like one?


The guy averages 10/5 in 25 minutes.

I think what people are forgetting is that more Zach = less LMA. Why pay Zach a max contract to have him platoon with LMA? It would only devalue his contract, add another year to his peglegs, and make him more a liability.

Maybe I am nuts, but this trade, while not ideal, doesn't seem like a reason to have the complete meltdown that I am witnessing.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We can have LMA backup and learn from Zach for another 1/2 season..then trade him to a playoff team struggling.....or do this horrible trade then if we get screwed.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

This is my theory... KP wanted LMA and Oden to start ASAP... so he shipped around Zach... This was the best trade he could have gotten for him. If he had kept Zbo, he would have thought that it would lower his value from decreased minutes.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

lower his value to what? We got CRAP (if it goes through)


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

Yeah... but I don't think anyone offered much better.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

we couldn't do much worse except for Kwame Brown IMO.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

papag said:


> The guy averages 10/5 in 25 minutes.
> 
> I think what people are forgetting is that more Zach = less LMA.


Um....no.

LMA is also our 2nd best center. More Zach = LMA is free to get minutes at center. More Zach = Joel and Raef stay on the bench where they belong. Adding Frye doesn't help - the guy is soft as bunny fur. When a (healthy) player gets *worse* in his second season, there is something badly wrong with his mental make-up.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Xericx said:


> No joke. If this is the trade, Fire Pritchard.


My mom has dedicated her life to educating the emotionally, mentally and physically disabled. Your lack of taste in mocking them in what is obviously an addition by subtraction move is disgraceful. :azdaja:


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

I bet Richard Jefferson and filler is looking pretty good to you guys now...


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

A big problem with trading Zach is that he has a big salary... Guys near his salary range are usually stars on their team or guys like Chris Webber who have large contracts that have fallen off (Steve Francis). Of course the alternative would have been to trade for lots of players to match salary, but that would be equally pointless.

Speculating, they couldn't get an all star SF or such with Zach, and the only availabe option was for a big contract (Francis)... I guess Pritchard thought Frye would be a good fit here, and so pulled the trigger.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

good fit for what...a sparsely to be used PF that shoots outside and has a reputation for being soft? 

uhh...yeah...he seems like the SF we needed.

oh boy.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

What we got for Zach was fine. Frye will fit in well here. KP may have been able to get more for him, but it's not really needed. I predict people will get over this quick.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Um....no.
> 
> LMA is also our 2nd best center. More Zach = LMA is free to get minutes at center. More Zach = Joel and Raef stay on the bench where they belong. Adding Frye doesn't help - the guy is soft as bunny fur. When a (healthy) player gets *worse* in his second season, there is something badly wrong with his mental make-up.



How does that work with Oden?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

dunbladekilla said:


> I bet Richard Jefferson and filler is looking pretty good to you guys now...


And I bet our roster is looking pretty good to you guys right now...

http://www.basketballforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=14


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TLo said:


> What we got for Zach was fine. Frye will fit in well here. KP may have been able to get more for him, but it's not really needed. I predict people will get over this quick.


how exactly will Frye fit in here? what will he bring? He's a jump shooting, soft powerforward...the knicks were trying to unload them..and they get rid of francis too?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Sorry if it read that I thought that people who disagreed were uninformed.
> 
> I was considering the possibility that those who opposed it were merely participating in group think... that we were all lemmings, reinforcing our own ignorance. I looked to outside media sources as a reality check to disregard the group think possibility.
> 
> ...


Ed, you're very uninspiring when you're non-combative.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Both Frye and Francis are CRAP.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

Frye would be a good compliment for an inside-out game with Oden.

To be more positive, think about Toronto with Vince Carter, who they traded for worse. Two years later, they're 3rd in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Xericx said:


> how exactly will Frye fit in here? what will he bring? He's a jump shooting, soft powerforward...the knicks were trying to unload them..and they get rid of francis too?


Frye is long and athletic. He plays good defense unlike Zach. We don't need a 4 posting up on the low blocks now that we have Oden. I believe Francis will be motivated to play well here. It's not like he's a bad guy either.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Um....no.
> 
> LMA is also our 2nd best center. More Zach = LMA is free to get minutes at center. More Zach = Joel and Raef stay on the bench where they belong. Adding Frye doesn't help - the guy is soft as bunny fur. When a (healthy) player gets *worse* in his second season, there is something badly wrong with his mental make-up.


I believe they addressed some of the second season let down from Frye. They noted that the system around him had changed and the coach(es) decided to go in a different direction and play other people more. I'm not saying that's the total reason or that it invalidates the fact he's soft as bunny fur. But I think it at least partially explains the collapse.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BlazeTop said:


> How does that work with Oden?


No matter how great Oden is, he is still a 19 yr old rookie. He had problems in college with foul trouble, and most big men see their foul rate increase drastically as NBA rookies. Remember the games where LaMarcus played under 10 minutes and had 4 fouls? 

Add in any linger wrist problems, and the odds are that Oden averages about 30MPG over the course of the season. In the short-term, it is in the team's best interest to have LMA split his minutes between PF and center. Keeping Zach for 1 more season would have allowed them to do that.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx..MY GOD you are freaking out. And by the way, I hope all you fans who want to fire KP keep following the team. 
fixed that line for you -sa1177

Francis won't put on a jersey, he will be bought out. Xericx I don't think you understand. His deal is 2 years shorter than ZBo's, so it let's us out of his salary that much earlier, and gives us the ability to add a good-great FA down the road. 

Frye will be a perfect player to back up the 4/5 with Thrilla. He had a bad season because Zeke ****ed with his head. He was one of the best rookies in his class.

Blazers had a great draft and have finally totally turned around our team.

Oden/Thrilla
Aldridge/Frye/McRoberts
Outlaw/Udoka/Nichols
Roy/Martell/Rudy(Next year)
Jack/Sergio/Green

I can't wait to see how many people leave this team. Good riddance to you ****ty fans..


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

Maybe they wanted to go the Lebron route and make him a star right away.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> No matter how great Oden is, he is still a 19 yr old rookie. He had problems in college with foul trouble, and most big men see their foul rate increase drastically as NBA rookies. Remember the games where LaMarcus played under 10 minutes and had 4 fouls?
> 
> Add in any linger wrist problems, and the odds are that Oden averages about 30MPG over the course of the season. *In the short-term, it is in the team's best interest to have LMA split his minutes between PF and center. Keeping Zach for 1 more season would have allowed them to do that*.


They can still do that with Frye, McRoberts, and Pryzbilla.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW, I don't buy the claim that "this was the best KP could do." 

Even if you buy the self-defeating notion that the team "had" to make a trade (which is almost never true), any reasonably competent SF would have made more sense than this deal. Are we to believe that *nobody* in the NBA had a SF they considered expendable? That claim doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Xericx..MY GOD you are freaking out. And by the way, I hope all you fans who want to fire KP stop following the team. You are absolutely retarded.
> 
> Francis won't put on a jersey, he will be bought out. Xericx I don't think you understand. His deal is 2 years shorter than ZBo's, so it let's us out of his salary that much earlier, and gives us the ability to add a good-great FA down the road.
> 
> ...


I am not freaking out. This is WORST CASE SCNARIO for Zach. Trading him for a player that is "servicable" at best in Frye and an overpaid, overpriced P.O.S. in Steve Francis who has destroyed every organization he has played on? Who cares if his deal is 2 years shorter than Zach's....Steve Francis is NOT what Portland needs. I was hoping to trade him for a SF that could contribute or even a better PF...channing frye? IS he seriously that good? i don't watch a lot of knicks, but the times I have watched them, he's not impressed.....and we're supposed to be pumped up for a crappy trade like this?

I'll take almost anything but this....New York wanted to dump Frye and Francis for reasons more urgent than us wanting to dump Zach.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Xericx..MY GOD you are freaking out. And by the way, I hope all you fans who want to fire KP stop following the team. You are absolutely retarded.


Calling posters "retarded" isn't cool, man.

Especially since I don't think many (if ANY) actually want KP to be LITERALLY fired.



> Francis won't put on a jersey, he will be bought out. Xericx I don't think you understand. His deal is 2 years shorter than ZBo's, so it let's us out of his salary that much earlier, and gives us the ability to add a good-great FA down the road.


Really? Have you done the math on the contracts? I've done it, and it doesn't seem that we're going to be able to do any such thing. Zach was to make $16m the year after Francis's deal runs out, and Frye is up for making a bit over $4m as a qualifying offer that year... so that's $12m.

That COULD make the difference between getting a more-than-MLE free agent or not. But assuming we use our MLE between now and then, I don't see it being enough cap space to be able to add a significant FA because of this trade.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

TLo said:


> They can still do that with Frye, McRoberts, and Pryzbilla.


You don't want Frye and Joel on the floor - that is the whole point. Neither of those guys is good enough to be the first big man off the bench on a non-lotto team.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I *really *like what we are doing here. We are building a _*team*_. That cannot be overstated. Zach has never been a big team guy. He always seems most concerned with his personal stat line. Francis has been in the league for some time now. I think if he plays he will put the team first so he can try to get a ring. I think our team is going to be awesome.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

I don't think Houston would have parted with Battier, same with the Nets with Jefferson. Seattle planned to trade Ray so they wanted to keep Rashard. Chicago probably wasn't interested in Zbo (not being a Paxson guy)so Nocioni was a no-no. 



> Even if you buy the self-defeating notion that the team "had" to make a trade (which is almost never true), any reasonably competent SF would have made more sense than this deal. Are we to believe that *nobody* in the NBA had a SF they considered expendable? That claim doesn't pass the smell test.


The problem there, is that we would still have to match salaries. I'm not aware of the current SF crop and their salaries, but I'm not sure if they could match Zbo's


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

You guys are really underestimating Frye. He's going to be a good man off the bench for us next year. I also see Francis contributing for us like a Juan Dixon of Nick Van Exel.

We should keep Francis for a year or two and bring him off the bench as a backup SG.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Oldmangrouch said:


> You don't want Frye and Joel on the floor - that is the whole point. Neither of those guys is good enough to be the first big man off the bench on a non-lotto team.


I completely disagree with this. They are better than most bigs that come off the bench in the NBA. Przybilla would start on a lot of teams in the league.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> He's got a superstar attitude while his superstar game left the building a few years ago,


Actually, in his own mind is the only place Steve Francis has ever been a superstar. He's NEVER been as good as he thought he was - and that has caused problems every place he's ever played (or didn't play in the case of Vancouver). I absolutely can't stand players who think they are way better than they really are and make it an issue (demanding trades, threatning to hold out, complaining about a lack of "touches", etc.) - and that puts Steve Francis right near the top of my all-time least favorite player list (long with Michael Olowokandi, Stephon Marbury, Antoine Walker, etc.).



Ed O said:


> but I don't understand why waiving him would be a good thing when it costs us nothing to see how jazzed he could be to play with Oden and company.


You mean like how he was "jazzed" to play with Yao Ming in Houston, or like how he was "jazzed" to play with Dwight Howard in Orlando. Let's face it he has a history of NOT being "jazzed" about sharing the spotlight with talented young centers. 

In theory, I agree it costs us nothing to give him a shot and see how he fits in, but I don't share you optimism that he will actually make a positive contribution. If history is any indicator he will hog the ball when he's in the game, pout when the clearly better young big man gets more attention and out performs him, sulk, complain to the media, publically question his coach and teammates and then demand a trade. That act wore thin years ago when he had marginal talent to go along with his inflated opinion of himself. At this point he has so little talent left I don't see the point.

BNM


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> You guys are really underestimating Frye. He's going to be a good man off the bench for us next year. I also see Francis contributing for us like a Juan Dixon of Nick Van Exel.
> 
> We should keep Francis for a year or two and bring him off the bench as a backup SG.


a backup SG at 16 million dollars per year taking time from Rudy, Webster, etc....yeah....

great. plus he's been hated by fans he played for because he chucks up shots and argues with management and coaches.....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I wonder if another Blazer is involved in the trade. Gah, and I thought the sleepless nights were over now that the draft happened!

We'll see about who Pritchard brings in before we call for his firing now. :biggrin:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not even going to read the thread...anyone who calls for firing KP is a flippin moron....M O R O N


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Earlier in the day I didn't think that this trade would be good. But then I sat back and thought about it, and the more I thought about it, the more I liked it. Here is why. Zbo has many years left on a contract that pays him a complete buttload (Max) amount of cash for the duration. Steve Francis contract ends soon, maybe even sooner if he takes a medical exception and quits nba ball. If he doesn't, and actually shows up in shape, he is a guy who can score, although the last few years he has struggled. Now think of this. He has maybe 2 years left on his contract. 

Who will we be needing money to sign for extensions in 2 years: Brandon Roy. Lamarcus Aldridge. If he comes around, maybe Webster. 

If that money is tied up in Fatbo, then we have little space to sign free agents and keep our guys, if any at all. 

Secondly: Last year was going to be Zbo's best statistical year as a Blazer. Lamarcus and Oden will be eating up the front line play, and the statistics soon. Your best chance to trade a player with the off court problems of Zbo and get something for him, was this year. Next year he was probably going to be a guy who got sent to the bench and complained a lot, his number would diminish, and he would be even harder to trade. 

Lastly: I consider this the day the franchise signed off on changing for the future. All the players that will be here now are the type of players that play hard, keep their nose clean, pay their strip club bills quietly, play defense, and don't need 25 touches of ball hogging offense to be effective. The team will now move forward into the new era as a team, not as one ball hogging shot clock burning player and a bunch of guys standing around.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like KP isn't done trading...Francis appears to be on the move for a SF, so everyone can chill out and jump back on the KP bandwagon and end their tempertantrums


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> Really? Have you done the math on the contracts? I've done it, and it doesn't seem that we're going to be able to do any such thing. Zach was to make $16m the year after Francis's deal runs out, and Frye is up for making a bit over $4m as a qualifying offer that year... so that's $12m.


Raef's contract is up at the same time as Stevie Franchise Killer's. So, depending on what we do between now and then, we could actually be >$20 million under the cap two summers from now. While I, like most other posters, think we totally got hosed in this trade (bascially gave away a 24/10 guy for NOTHING), if there is a silver lining in this fiasco, it's that we may have a chance to acquire a major free agent two years from now when Francis and LaFrentz come off the books and our other guys are still on their rookie scale contracts. That's the ONLY remotely positive thing I can say about this trade, and perhaps that was Pritchard's motivation to make this horrendous trade.

BNM


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BlazeTop said:


> Sounds like KP isn't done trading...Francis appears to be on the move for a SF, so everyone can chill out and jump back on the KP bandwagon and end their tempertantrums



I'll wait for it to happen. Until then, I'm reacting to what is completed.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

ESPN is reporting that the Blazers are going to buy out Francis's contract this summer so he'll never play here.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

then we're not trading him for a SF......

????


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Xericx said:


> then we're not trading him for a SF......
> 
> ????


That is my impression. Not a problem. It shows we have confidence in Martell.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I'm not even going to read the thread...anyone who calls for firing KP is a flippin moron....M O R O N



What he said.

Francis, IMHO, will be out of here in a trade just as soon as he's officially a Blazer. At that point, a lot of people who are flipping out tonight are going to look pretty stupid.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I apologize for the retarded comment. It just gets frustrating when people want to fire the man who turned this team around, for one trade. Francis won't be here, and that's good. 

And like someone else posted, this is addition by subtraction. We become a much better team, and I really like it.

Overall, I think people will come to like this trade more. It wasn't the best, thats for damn sure, but I think overall it will come out as the right move.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Raef's contract is up at the same time as Stevie Franchise Killer's. So, depending on what we do between now and then, we could actually be >$20 million under the cap two summers from now.


From Storyteller's site:

2009-10:

Miles: 9.00m
Joel: 6.86m
LA: 5.84m
Webster: 5.03m
Roy: 3.90m
Jack: 2.90m
Sergio: 1.58
Oden: 4.68
Frye: 4.26

Total: 44.05m

That's for 9 players. It's assuming we only offer qualifying offers to Webster and Frye, and that we don't have any other players.

If we use our MLE either year, that adds another $5m. Both years? Another $10m.

Where will the cap be? I don't know. $60m? It will be POSSIBLE to get under the cap in a big-time way, but I find that exceedingly unlikely.

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I can only judge the trade as it appears, not on future speculation. Until that point, I stand by my assesment. The trade is so bad as it is currently that I have no faith in KP based on my personal assesment on this trade. 

If he is able to trick someone else into taking New York's garbage, so be it.

If he is able to work the next part, then I will. But until then, its just speculation.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> What he said.
> 
> Francis, IMHO, will be out of here in a trade just as soon as he's officially a Blazer. At that point, a lot of people who are flipping out tonight are going to look pretty stupid.


It's going to be hard to trade a locker room cancer making $33 million over the next two years.

I mean, look at what we traded Zach for ...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> then we're not trading him for a SF......
> 
> ????


I think that ESPN's article is old. The basis for us trading Francis for a SF appears to be the KP interview...

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> It's going to be hard to trade a locker room cancer making $33 million over the next two years.
> 
> I mean, look at what we traded Zach for ...


I think that it's actually pretty likely we trade him... for what? A small forward?

More specifically? An overpaid small forward on a long-term contract. That's the ONLY reason I can imagine a team taking Francis.

It'll be interesting to see...

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

we package him for a highly paid SF....we just include some of the young guns we've assembled......


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> And like someone else posted, this is addition by subtraction. We become a much better team, and I really like it.


I'm seriously so stunned that people still believe in "addition by subtraction".

When has that worked? 

It certainly didn't work after the Blazers gave away Wells and Wallace, and people were claiming that the team would be so much better on the court for it...

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> we package him for a highly paid SF....we just include some of the young guns we've assembled......


The thing is that he can't be bundled. There's a two month period during which he can only be traded on his own.

That's why I think that it has to be an overpaid SF on a long-term deal. In what other case would a team take Francis in trade on his own?

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ugggh.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ed O said:


> The thing is that he can't be bundled. There's a two month period during which he can only be traded on his own.
> 
> That's why I think that it has to be an overpaid SF on a long-term deal. In what other case would a team take Francis in trade on his own?
> 
> Ed O.


In addition to that rule, a player who was just traded for, like Steve Francis, maybe be traded with other players, within 48 hours of being traded for. So we have 2 days, from the time we traded for him to get a deal done.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I'm seriously so stunned that people still believe in "addition by subtraction".
> 
> When has that worked?
> 
> ...


And we also had no one else on the team when we took them away. We now have Oden, Aldridge, and Roy. We'll be fine.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

huh? you mean we got addition by subtraction by being so bad we got lotto picks for 3 straight years?

we had Zach. He kept us afloat...we were bad....but Zach wasn't the worst on those teams....guard play was horrible, blabh lbah blhah


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Ed O said:


> I'm seriously so stunned that people still believe in "addition by subtraction".
> 
> When has that worked?
> 
> ...


Obviously Pritchard/Allen and their crew think it will work, and I agree with them.

LaMarcus needs to get out there and START against the NBA's best every night, and there's not way he could've if Zach was still here. We will no longer be a slow, half-court team for 48 minutes. No longer will 
our offense have a black hole equivalent to that of the Milky Way. No longer will we have a PF who couldn't guard Nick Collison if his life depended on it. No longer will we have Zach Randolph. Woooooooo!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Calling posters "retarded" isn't cool, man.


It's true.

Ed O. prefers to use the labels "ignorant" and "insane".


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> Obviously Pritchard/Allen and their crew think it will work, and I agree with them.
> 
> LaMarcus needs to get out there and START against the NBA's best every night, and there's not way he could've if Zach was still here. We will no longer be a slow, half-court team for 48 minutes. No longer will
> our offense have a black hole equivalent to that of the Milky Way. No longer will we have a PF who couldn't guard Nick Collison if his life depended on it. No longer will we have Zach Randolph. Woooooooo!


what work? Trade for nothing so we become the worst team in the league with nobody as compensation for that talent? yeah.....


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The real winner on the Blazers' roster today is LaMarcus. Having Zach in front of him isn't going to help him grow and develop against the NBA's premier power forwards and centers. LMA demonstrated that he's ready for the minutes, and moving Zach was the best for him. I wish we would have gotten more for Zach, but at least LMA is going to start next season.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Frye is not a good backup. He's still only 24, but his PER was under 11 this year. He was pathetic.
> 
> Buying out Francis makes it even worse. Steve can at least contribute to the team.
> 
> ...


And the year before that Frye's PER was over 18. Over the span of his college and Pro career he's shown more promise than not. 

Don't forget the terrible atmosphere where he plays ball. Put him in a Portland uniform with our coaching staff and the surrounding players and you'll see a huge difference.

Pritchard knows what he's doing. Frye's play last year is not indicative of the player he actually will turn out to be. I'm actually pretty high on this deal. A frontcourt rotation of Oden, Aldridge, Frye, and McRoberts is near perfect IMO.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> In addition to that rule, a player who was just traded for, like Steve Francis, maybe be traded with other players, within 48 hours of being traded for. So we have 2 days, from the time we traded for him to get a deal done.


That's not correct. Sorry. Read the FAQ.

Ed O.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> what work? Trade for nothing so we become the worst team in the league with nobody as compensation for that talent? yeah.....


Pretty obvious you have a GIGANTIC man-crush for Zach Randolph.

I didn't diss the guy, I stated facts. I think he's a great post-player, one of the best in the league. Sadly, that's about it. He just doesn't fit our team AT ALL, with LMA and Oden now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> Pretty obvious you have a GIGANTIC man-crush for Zach Randolph.
> 
> I didn't diss the guy, I stated facts. I think he's a great post-player, one of the best in the league. Sadly, that's about it. He just doesn't fit our team AT ALL, with LMA and Oden now.


Then do you agree we got royally screwed by taking a project player like Frye who has underperformed to his potential (how many of those do we have) with a reputation of being soft AND an overpaid, notorious Franchise-killing ballhog chucker that has a path of destruction on every team he's played on?

Spin that and get back to me.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I didn't read all the pages of posts but really guys we shouldn't even bring up firing KP. I do agree that was a bad trade and I'm not very happy but everything else that KP has done the last couple years as been great. I will give him one bad trade and maybe Frye and Jones will be better then I think. Every GM makes at least one bad move/trade. I really wanted and think we should have traded Zach and maybe this is the best we could get. I do think we had a good draft but it was a terrible trade. 

We do have to many players now and maybe we will make another trade later this off season. The one thing I'm hoping is Steve Francis never actually plays a game for the Blazers. If KP would have passed on Oden and made this bad trade I might have been on the fire KP bandwagon but he did have a great draft IMO. I'm still really lookking forward to the summer league and next season.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't believe what I'm reading. "Fire Pritchard" He's put this team in a position to have 3 potential All Stars on the team. Hell, maybe 3 All First teamers!

He acquired Sergio, Rudy, Kopo, and Jarrett. 

And maybe just as important, he refrained from dealing Randolph for any stifling long-term contracts. None of you know what was truly offered. Given Pritchard's judgment record, I'm fairly confident this was the best deal to present itself with him in charge.

IMO, Frye is going to be very valuable big man for us for years to come. Not only is he a high-character person but he's a polished basketball player. His offensive skills will come in more than handy while our bigs are taking a breather. 

I can't say this enough, but playing on that NY Team is like kryptonite to Superman. Roles are not defined, nor are the team's best players' talents used correctly. Terribly managed club. 

Randolph is a much better player than anyone we received back. But, given that we got Frye (yes I'm higher on him than everyone, it appears) and are lining up the team to be a player in the sexy 2008 Free Agent market (who won't want to play with this club???), AND the team was able to acquire Rudy Fernandez (personally I feel Rudy was the best guard in this entire draft!) with the trade exception that we received from NY, I think this WAS better than what Chicago, New Jersey, Detroit or Washington was hypothetically offering.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> Then do you agree we got royally screwed by taking a project player like Frye who has underperformed to his potential (how many of those do we have) with a reputation of being soft AND an overpaid, *notorious Franchise-killing ballhog chucker that has a path of destruction on every team he's played on?*
> 
> Spin that and get back to me.


You are being such a drama king/queen. If we do not ship him back out he will be waived. So stop making such a big deal out of it.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> Then do you agree we got royally screwed by taking a project player like Frye who has underperformed to his potential (how many of those do we have) with a reputation of being soft AND an overpaid, notorious Franchise-killing ballhog chucker that has a path of destruction on every team he's played on?
> 
> Spin that and get back to me.


Francis was acquired in order to get MAJOR cap relief in 2 years...about the time LMA, ROY and ODEN will start dominating. With that said, this cap space can be used to go out and pursue the biggest FA available on the market at that time...who will most assuredly be CRAVING to come to PDX. Our young core will still be under rookie contracts, so we don't have to worry about using up cap space for them yet at that point.

Actually, the more I think about it, this trade was a brilliant maneuver. Channing Frye is gonna be a 3rd year player. He's still great potential, and should fit in nicely as a backup. It's clear he won't be a stud, but we don't need him to be.

Even if they end up keeping Francis for the full 2 years, I think he should and will realize that it's not his team in any degree whatsoever. His previous teams, he was expected to be THE MAN until their younger talent developed.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> You are being such a drama king/queen. If we do not ship him back out he will be waived. So stop making such a big deal out of it.


I'm not blowing Francis out of proportion. He's absolute trash...right down there with Kwame Brown of players I DO NOT WANT ON THE BLAZERS. Even if we do "waive" him, his 16 million a year contract is on our books for this season AND next season. 

He came out and say he didn't want to play for Canada when drafted by the Grizzlies because of the taxes. 

He was selfish in Houston and got shipped out. Fans I know in houston hated him there. Chucker. Then fought with JVG. 

He played in Orlando...up and down. Then in a game he REFUSED to go into a game during a blowout and got suspended indefinitely.

Then he got Larry Brown fired in New York. 

sounds like a stand up guy. but then again, I'm exaggerating. oh yeah, did I mention he's a ballhog who chucks shots too?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> Francis was acquired in order to get MAJOR cap relief in 2 years...about the time LMA, ROY and ODEN will start dominating. With that said, this cap space can be used to go out and pursue the biggest FA available on the market at that time...who will most assuredly be CRAVING to come to PDX. Our young core will still be under rookie contracts, so we don't have to worry about using up cap space for them yet at that point.
> 
> Actually, the more I think about it, this trade was a brilliant maneuver. Channing Frye is gonna be a 3rd year player. He's still great potential, and should fit in nicely as a backup. It's clear he won't be a stud, but we don't need him to be.
> 
> Even if they end up keeping Francis for the full 2 years, I think he should and will realize that it's not his team in any degree whatsoever. His previous teams, he was expected to be THE MAN until their younger talent developed.


so francis was the only option? If we keep him, next two years are going to be ugly if he's a blazer. If we don't, we don't get anything back for Zach...oh yeah, except that reserve power forward with potential that he hasn't found 3 years into the league.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> so francis was the only option? If we keep him, next two years are going to be ugly if he's a blazer. If we don't, we don't get anything back for Zach...oh yeah, except that reserve power forward with potential that he hasn't found 3 years into the league.


NO, we get 18 million or so in cap relief to sign the TOP FA available in 2 years. Zach doesn't do **** for the Blazers except ball hog anyways. I'm pretty sure Oden and LMA can pick up the slack on rebounding, call me crazy though.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

c_note said:


> NO, we get 18 million or so in cap relief to sign the TOP FA available in 2 years. Zach doesn't do **** for the Blazers except ball hog anyways. I'm pretty sure Oden and LMA can pick up the slack on rebounding, call me crazy though.


we're going to have to reserve that cap space to resign the big 3 for max contracts or whatever anyways...so we can't get the "top FA" available because we have to figure contract exentsions for Roy, LMA and Oden. And they're going to command big money.

Even if we traded Zach or let his current contract expire, it would have freed up that money by then anyways. let me look it up


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> I'm not blowing Francis out of proportion. He's absolute trash...right down there with Kwame Brown of players I DO NOT WANT ON THE BLAZERS. Even if we do "waive" him, his 16 million a year contract is on our books for this season AND next season.
> 
> He came out and say he didn't want to play for Canada when drafted by the Grizzlies because of the taxes.
> 
> ...


Whooptie doo. He WON'T BE ON THE TEAM. So stop trying to bring attention to yourself, but continuosly *****ing about him. His contract is still much friendlier than Zach's was. And we won't be dealing with him at all. So my god, cut it out. You continue to bring up all these bad things he's done. Who cares! He's getting waived.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Francis has been a disappointment, and I'm not just real sure about this trade with NYK unless Pritchard really has something damn good up his sleeve.

It seems like Portland maybe over-did it tonight.

Francis wasn't the PG named Stevie that I had in mind for offseason moves but as I've said before, it is not a given that Steve Blake will return to Portland and I think Pritchard knows that which I think is why Pritchard got so many guards tonight (even if some are projects or may never play in the L at all).

You haters can jump on me all you want but I think Blake has proven he can play in this league and, I think, commands more respect that he gets. With tonight's developments, there is no room for him on the Portland roster if he expects to command the minutes he has earned and deserves. Denver would like to have him back but might not be able to afford it; and if that doesn't work out, other teams have expressed interest in him so it isn't like he's a complete nobody.

I do believe it would be foolhardy to move Jack. Especially now.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> we're going to have to reserve that cap space to resign the big 3 for max contracts or whatever anyways...so we can't get the "top FA" available because we have to figure contract exentsions for Roy, LMA and Oden. And they're going to command big money.
> 
> Even if we traded Zach or let his current contract expire, it would have freed up that money by then anyways. let me look it up


Man do you even read what I say? They will all be under rookie contracts still. Then after we sign the FA, we can go WAY OVER the cap to resign our core, which Paul Allen will happily do.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah, i believe ZBO's contract expires when Roy's and LMA's rookie contracts are up. not 100% sure.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

signed. 

get pritchard out of here. even john nash wouldn't have been able to match pritchard with this move. amazing. what a *******.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It expires the year after.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Randolph's expires after we would have to resign the core.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow did Sears have a blowout sale or something?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Whooptie doo. He WON'T BE ON THE ****ING TEAM. So stop trying to bring attention to yourself, but continuosly *****ing about him. His contract is still much friendlier than Zach's was. And we won't be dealing with him at all. So my god, cut it out. You continue to bring up all these bad things he's done. Who cares! He's getting waived.


so he's getting waived. So we traded Zach for Channing Frye. That sucks too. 

That's seriously the best we could do? Like I said, CRAP.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

BuckW4GM said:


> signed.
> 
> get pritchard out of here. even john nash wouldn't have been able to match pritchard with this move. amazing. what a *******.


Read what I wrote on page 11


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Xericx said:


> so he's getting waived. So we traded Zach for Channing Frye. That sucks too.
> 
> That's seriously the best we could do? Like I said, CRAP.


Wow, this guy has got to be the most thick-headed poster on these forums. Refer to previous posts.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

since this thread has become a bash fest amongst posters it will be closing for business.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

speficially which previous post?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> so he's getting waived. So we traded Zach for Channing Frye. That sucks too.
> 
> That's seriously the best we could do? Like I said, CRAP.


:laugh: We traded Zach for Channing Frye and getting out of Zach's contract 2 years early too sign a FA, and resign our core. 

Sure it's not a great deal, but Frye had a very good rookie season, and much like Nate did with Martell, Zeke ****ed with Frye's head and confidence. He's getting a fresh start here, and will be a good asset off the bench for us. Oden/Aldridge/Frye is a pretty damn good front court rotation. 

I know Zach was a good player, but him getting moved was necessary for this team to be successful. The more Oden and Aldridge play together, the better they develop and gel, which is better for the franchise. 

KP, as it has been stated might have another deal up ahead, we'll have too see. If there is nothing, while this wasn't a good trade it's far from a horrible trade where KP should be fired.

You are definitely underestimating Frye. You're literally talking out of your *** when you say he hasn't lived up to his potential, I'd put money on you not watching more than the 2 games we played the Knicks with him. So you don't know what the hell you're saying. Give him a chance before you say anything like that...


----------

